# Best online used gun spot



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

I know that ebay does not allow sale of guns on their site and I'm wondering if there are any good sites to buy online? Or do you pretty much just buy used guns at the local shows?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've never bought online, but if you want to try an eBay like site for guns, try GunsAmerica and GunBroker.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have checked them places out a lot, and unless your a collector with big bucks I have failed to see any real deals. I can buy almost anything you see there for $50 to $100 cheaper at a gun show. You got figure the FFL to FFL fee unless you got one. More than I want to pay.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I've heard good things about KY Imports and Classic Arms. The second is mostly mil-surp.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

ANYTIME you buy online and/or used it is "let the buyer beware."

Be better to hit the gun shows and local shops to actually SEE and HANDLE the firearm BEFORE ya give any money


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> ANYTIME you buy online and/or used it is "let the buyer beware."
> 
> Be better to hit the gun shows and local shops to actually SEE and HANDLE the firearm BEFORE ya give any money


Yes, I agree w/ that. Plus, w/ the shipping and FFL transfer fees, typically U are not saving enough to gamble w/ the gun, since you never saw it in person.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I know lots of guys buy on-line, but you should keep in mind. A good handgun requires some touchy, feely time. It should fit you like a glove. I would say be careful of out of sight gun purchases.


----------



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey thanks all for the advice, I checked out the sites in your links anyway but probably won't buy anything sight-unseen.

New question, what's the best way to find out when/where the next local gunshow will be? I'm not a member of any clubs or anything which I would imagine provide newsletters to that effect or something...

Edit: Sorry I'm such a noob


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Easiest way would be to hit a couple of local shops and ask them, they should be able to tell ya when and where


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I actually bought my P2000 from a member of the HKPro forum. It was a bit of a leap of faith - sending off a cashiers check and counting on his integrity to send the gun. But it worked fine, and the gun was hardly fired, as advertised. It is important to know the exact pistol you're buying. As noted above, you want to be sure the gun fits and feels right for you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> New question, what's the best way to find out when/where the next local gunshow will be? I'm not a member of any clubs or anything which I would imagine provide newsletters to that effect or something...
> 
> Edit: Sorry I'm such a noob


Go here:

http://www.gunshows-usa.com/texas_gun_&_knife_shows.htm

Then, click on your state at the top...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I bought a car off ebay six months ago. I got a good deal and it turned out to be a good car. Yes I took a big chance. I made sure the seller had a good rating et. Sometimes risk pays off.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

Bought my sigpro online, for a far better deal than ever imaginable anywhere else. The gun kicked ass, and it had been hardly used just like he said, and it came with all the fancy extras that he had said it would. 

Granted, you have to be a little smart; get phone numbers, etc. 

And yes, you DO have to remember to factor in FFL fees and shipping and all that shit. It really can make a difference. 

Where I live, the gunshows are almost entirely made up of various stores in the area, and while they may have a few lower prices on certain items(almost always Sigmas and 500s, and usually whatever the new flavour of Beretta is out), its generally the same as going into the storefront. And the store has all their stock, so there's more choice.. Leaving the gunshows pretty much a joke.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, the Houston gunshows (the big ones) have some really great new gun prices...


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

i checked out those two websites, kyimports and classicguns, they are pretty awesome, does anyone know others like those? Thanks!


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

How about RIGHT here on handgunforum.com???? I've seen some nice guns on this board!! How 'bout it Ship,we got to look out for each other.Randall


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

J.R. said:


> How about RIGHT here on handgunforum.com???? I've some nice guns on this board!! How 'bout it Ship,we got to look out for each other.Randall




Hey, we encourage people here to make use of the classified section. Heck, I have sold many guns online - but I always meet face to face. With Austin and Houston being so close, I've never had a problem...


----------

